# Lab Grown Beef?



## PillarofBalance (Aug 6, 2013)

Apparently the texture was perfect, but the taste was lacking due to the absence of fat. The scientist say that correcting the missing fat content is a simple fix.

But the question I'm left with...

Would you eat lab grown beef? 

or worse yet...

How will you know if the beef in your grocery store was or was not grown in a laboratory???? 

Labeling of GMO's went down in flames. Why would this be any different?


----------



## Azog (Aug 6, 2013)

Not down. I am steadily collecting pennies and one day (hopefully in the relatively near future) will bail out and move to a remote location and subside off game and a small farming operation. Mostly goats. I will have a barn gym and internet access, of course hahaha.


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Aug 6, 2013)

Internet access, for Porn and SI.

I dont know, I suppose its structurally similar to real beef. Why not?

Can they do the same for cat meat?


----------



## IWannaGetBig (Aug 6, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Labeling of GMO's went down in flames.



Those interesting in learning a little more about the foods you are eating would learn a lot by watching a video called FOOD Inc.


----------



## Seeker (Aug 6, 2013)

This is going to make a difference in the years to come. The population of this world continues to grow in astounding numbers and this type of food creation will become a necessity


----------



## Hero Swole (Aug 6, 2013)

Seeker said:


> This is going to make a difference in the years to come. The population of this world continues to grow in astounding numbers and this type of food creation will become a necessity



Yeah, the population keeps growing and a good chunk of the people contributing to its growth are assholes who shouldnt even have kids in the first place.


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Aug 6, 2013)

Wow, hero coming with some knowledge?


----------



## Seeker (Aug 6, 2013)

Hero Swole said:


> Yeah, the population keeps growing and a good chunk of the people contributing to its growth are assholes who shouldnt even have kids in the first place.



You'll get no argument from me on that one.


----------



## Hero Swole (Aug 6, 2013)

GuerillaKilla said:


> Wow, hero coming with some knowledge?



Thats how i seduced your wife...


----------



## creekrat (Aug 6, 2013)

I wouldn't knowingly eat it.  As soon as me and the mrs get the house sold and get moved i'll be getting some feeder calves and having me some home grown grass fed beef


----------



## DF (Aug 6, 2013)

No fucking way I'd eat that shit.


----------



## Jada (Aug 6, 2013)

I was just reading about it in the newspaper, hell no for me


----------



## Georgia (Aug 6, 2013)

I would eat it with ketchup and mustard and a nice little sesame bun like the rest of brainwashed America


----------



## grind4it (Aug 6, 2013)

Fuck that. I'd eat humans before I eat that shit


----------



## Yaya (Aug 6, 2013)

Is fudruckers lab grown?


----------



## j2048b (Aug 6, 2013)

most expensive "hamburger" in the world right there! man its like opening pandoras box... this makes me sick to my stomach, but hell we have been eating horse hamburgers for how many years to know ones knowledge, right? so whats the difference?

add some shit to make our muscles grow into the lab mix and feed us all!


----------



## AlphaD (Aug 6, 2013)

Hell no.........another thing we will have to be on our toes about with the govt, since there is no truth in labeling anymore.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Aug 6, 2013)

Yaya said:


> Is fudruckers lab grown?


no I  think thats a ugl with that special lettuce on their burgers yaya.


----------



## AndroSport (Aug 6, 2013)

Yaya said:


> Is fudruckers lab grown?



It's UGL not pharma/HG...


----------



## sprawl33 (Aug 24, 2013)

its going to be weird 20yrs from now eating meat some guy made in a dish in some lab...I'm not sure I'll be all for that. Bring on the cows!


----------

